# Arabian Ranches - the lowdown...



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Can anyone give me any information about what its like living in Arabian Ranches? Its on the list of 'possibles' and will need a visit, but would like to know what its like for everyday life?

1. Travel - reasonable at peak times in an out of the city centre and access to the top end (Financial district) of the SZR?

2. Whats the community like? 

3. best location / property type?

4. groups etc? 

5. What local shops are like - closest hypermarket (any good), banks (same question, which are they, reasonable for sending money home?), medical centres etc?

6. How does AR compare to the Springs/Lakes?

Many thanks!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

1. Travel - reasonable at peak times in an out of the city centre and access to the top end (Financial district) of the SZR?

To DIFC it takes on average 25 minutes. Between 20 and 30 usually. It would depend which bit of AR you set out from though. Most places in Dubai are reachable within 30 minutes.

2. Whats the community like?

It is very quiet where we are, which suits us. We don't have kids. The pool and other facilities are good and there is a nice atmosphere.

3. best location / property type?

Each location is different and has different types/sizes of houses. I'm in Palmera and like it. You will need to check out the different areas. Just bear in mind road noise from Emirates Rd will be greater in some locations. There is also going to be some construction off Qudra Rd sometime as well.

4. groups etc?

5. What local shops are like - closest hypermarket (any good), banks (same question, which are they, reasonable for sending money home?), medical centres etc?
You have Le Marche, a pharmacy and a few other shops and restaurants in AR. There is a health centre (EHL), a school (JESS) and an Offy  There is a bank, but I forget which. There are ATMs, so doesn't really matter which bank you're with (they are all crap).

Over in Motor City (a few minutes away) there is the biggest Spinneys in the GCC and lots of other shops/takeaways etc. 

6. How does AR compare to the Springs/Lakes?
AR has been maintained (in general) far far better than Springs. The houses are better laid out IMO and it is a no brainer for me. I would only choose Springs if I absolutely had to be in that location for some reason. I can't say for The Lakes.

All in all AR is the better place for me. It comes down to personal preference. Others don't like it/prefer Springs. AR isn't as far away from stuff as some perceive. It can be quicker to get to places as there is less traffic. I also hate SZR, so it is easy to largely avoid being out here.

Visit both and keep an open mind.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

That is really helpful, thank you! Will certainly consider it with a young daughter (since the school seems to be highly rated). She's still little, but she will be 3 before we know it. Is motor city good for shopping? What are the closest malls? Presume mirdif?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

1. Travel - reasonable at peak times in an out of the city centre and access to the top end (Financial district) of the SZR?

Most people will tell you Ranches is "far out" but everyone's impression is that it's further than it really is. Most people in my office are surprised how quickly my commute actually is. 

2. Whats the community like?

This totally depends on which area you're in. The golf club has some good events too.[/COLOUR]

3. best location / property type?

Again, depends on the area you choose. Al Reem is the lowest priced, right up to the Alvorada & Midador higher end stuff. We are also in Palmera which is on the Southern side and have just renewed for another year.

4. groups etc?

Not too sure on this, there are tennis coaches, swimming coaches etc. We use the golf club now and then for social nights and our kids go to the autodrome in Motor City and there's the Polo Club which does horse riding etc.

5. What local shops are like - closest hypermarket (any good), banks (same question, which are they, reasonable for sending money home?), medical centres etc?
We also use Motor City for general groceries, also Mirdiff City Centre is a quieter alternative than Mall of the Emirates and reachable in about the same time. 

6. How does AR compare to the Springs/Lakes?
We wanted to be away from the main noise (with 2 children) and Ranches suits us just fine. The community is friendly but again that comes down to where you choose to live within Ranches. Springs & lakes had the shadow of the high rises in the background and just wasn't for us purely as a personal preference.


----------



## workyticket (Jul 30, 2012)

We've just moved into the ranches so we have no real living time as yet but it seems a very friendly, quiet, community that has been well kept with good facilities (pools/shops etc).

What I can say (personal view obviously) is that it was a much better option than the springs. I was taken to see a number of villas there and only one of them was fit for rental in my opinion. One in particular I didn't even bother looking inside (the old, stained toilet that greeted us in the driveway was just the start!)

Also it seemed a lot less well kept than the Ranches despite being a newer development. 

Best advice is to set up as many (are you using a reocation agent?) viewings as possible in the areas you want and see what suits you.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

workyticket said:


> We've just moved into the ranches so we have no real living time as yet but it seems a very friendly, quiet, community that has been well kept with good facilities (pools/shops etc).
> 
> What I can say (personal view obviously) is that it was a much better option than the springs. I was taken to see a number of villas there and only one of them was fit for rental in my opinion. One in particular I didn't even bother looking inside (the old, stained toilet that greeted us in the driveway was just the start!)
> 
> ...


No relocation agent - wasn't part of the deal... but plan to use a good local Uk agent, and try to get out to see a good variation of properties....


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We used Househunters who have a base on the Ranches on the retail centre.

Most of their agents who work here, also live on the Ranches too.

PM me if you want details of the agent we used. One of my friends is in the process of moving here and has been happy with her too.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Another shout for House Hunters for the Ranches. When I looked at Springs one of Jimbo's colleagues at ERE was the better of the agents I used.


----------



## workyticket (Jul 30, 2012)

Yup house hunters for our place too - Alison was great.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

*Cheques*

Any experience on how many cheques I might hope to get away with? Since I will be self funding 1-2 isn't really going to be that viable in year 1!


----------



## workyticket (Jul 30, 2012)

toneson said:


> Any experience on how many cheques I might hope to get away with? Since I will be self funding 1-2 isn't really going to be that viable in year 1!


It was one cheque for me - I think you may stuggle to find someone willing to accept more than 2 cheques (all the places I looked at were one cheque).


----------



## workyticket (Jul 30, 2012)

You can get rental finance from most of the banks if you're company aren't helping you out. 

For example - Personal loans & Mortgages - Compare our range of Personal loans & Mortgages online - Barclays UAE

And I'm sure most of the other banks will do the same.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Employer willing to lend me up to 50k AED - but finding another 70-90 will be fun! Over 3 cheques would be doable....


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We negotiated 3 cheques with our landlord after a year of renting, but as other have said, the norm is 1 or 2.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

We did 1 cheque, but negotiated a bit off the rent for doing so.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you self fund, or did employer stump up the cash?


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

How is Ranches relative to pets? We have a cute little beagle who will miss all the squirrels and rabbits she could chase back in the States. Any dog- friendly areas to walk her (we do clean up after her)?

Also, curious how roomy the 2 bedroom at Palmera is, especially living room and dining room. Springs 2 BR's are a joke and they are gouging people at 140k for rundown 3 bedroom units in the Springs which are the only ones with a decent kitchen.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

There are LOADS of places for dogs to walk in Ranches, albeit mostly on a lead/leash. 3 of our direct neighbours have dogs.

The Palmera C type is quite open plan downstairs, the B type is bigger so not sure which one you're looking at.

Useful link for some (not all) floorplans in Ranches:

Dubai Arabian Ranches Projects


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Roadworrier said:


> How is Ranches relative to pets? We have a cute little beagle who will miss all the squirrels and rabbits she could chase back in the States. Any dog- friendly areas to walk her (we do clean up after her)?
> 
> Also, curious how roomy the 2 bedroom at Palmera is, especially living room and dining room. Springs 2 BR's are a joke and they are gouging people at 140k for rundown 3 bedroom units in the Springs which are the only ones with a decent kitchen.


The Palmera C (2 bed) is a bit bigger than the 2 bed Springs. The fact it has an open staircase makes it feel much roomier. The kitchens work much better than the Springs ones and the bathrooms are much better. The thing I like about the Palmeras is that they aren't in a straight town house row like Springs. You have a cluster of 6 villas arranged almost in a semi circle. This means that whilst you have neighbours either side in a Palmera, you get a bit more privacy, particularly upstairs.

As Confiture says. Plenty of places to walk your dog. I know a few people walk out the end of the Al Reems into some land that is not built on and let them off the leash. No squirrels to chase though!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Springs = 'Little Boxes', by Malvina Reynolds.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

vantage said:


> Springs = 'Little Boxes', by Malvina Reynolds.


My gut feeling is that Ranches is probably a better bet all round than the Springs. Just need to find a 2 bed Palmera, nice location, and a landlord willing to do a deal! Lets see!!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

toneson said:


> My gut feeling is that Ranches is probably a better bet all round than the Springs. Just need to find a 2 bed Palmera, nice location, and a landlord willing to do a deal! Lets see!!!


good luck!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

toneson said:


> My gut feeling is that Ranches is probably a better bet all round than the Springs. Just need to find a 2 bed Palmera, nice location, and a landlord willing to do a deal! Lets see!!!



Bizarre as it may seem, I know of a type B coming up in 2 weeks...

PM me if you want me to ask the outgoing tenant.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Done! 

@ vantage - its daunting! Bet you had fun and games with the agents? 

Any decisions on the first day with the family?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i think maybe the fountains at Dubai Mall, for starters

agents were a p.i.t.a!

My favourite was Carlos the Columbian from Newcastle. Truly hopeless! He'd been here marginally longer than me, and was totally lost.


----------



## alcolls (Aug 22, 2013)

Confiture said:


> Bizarre as it may seem, I know of a type B coming up in 2 weeks...
> 
> PM me if you want me to ask the outgoing tenant.


Hi, I've just arrived in Dubai and my wife and I are looking at the Ranches, I'm waiting for my PM to be set-up (just doing my first 5 posts) but would be great to get the details of the Agent for the Ranches pls.

Thanks


----------

